# [ANZEIGE] PCGH-Ratgeber: Gaming-PC-Konfiguration mit Core i5-12400F und RTX 3060 für 1.100 Euro



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Mai 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Ratgeber: Gaming-PC-Konfiguration mit Core i5-12400F und RTX 3060 für 1.100 Euro*

					Wie sieht der beste Gaming PC für 1.100 Euro aus und wie läuft dieser in aktuellen Spielen wie Call of Duty: Black Ops Cold War oder dem neuen Flight Simulator?

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Ratgeber: Gaming-PC-Konfiguration mit Core i5-12400F und RTX 3060 für 1.100 Euro*


----------

